# Prometeus LEB VPS - VZ3



## fixidixi (Nov 11, 2013)

*Provider*: Prometeus/iperweb
*Plan*:  LEB VPS - VZ3
*Price*: €18.00/y
*Location*: Milan, Italy

*Purchased*: 2012/08/09

*cat /proc/cpuinfo*


processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 42
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31270 @ 3.40GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz : 3392.261
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 6784.52
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


* cat /proc/meminfo*


MemTotal:         393216 kB
MemFree:          259172 kB
Cached:            28056 kB
Active:            64260 kB
Inactive:          62240 kB
Active(anon):      47584 kB
Inactive(anon):    50860 kB
Active(file):      16676 kB
Inactive(file):    11380 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        393216 kB
SwapFree:         378056 kB
Dirty:                 4 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         98444 kB
Shmem:              2564 kB
Slab:               7528 kB
SReclaimable:       4200 kB
SUnreclaim:         3328 kB
*dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test*


16384+0 beolvasott rekord
16384+0 kiírt rekord
1073741824 bájt (1,1 GB) másolva, 4,4412 mp, 242 MB/mp
*wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null*


--2013-11-11 13:10:31--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
cachefly.cachefly.net feloldása… 158.58.172.129
Csatlakozás a következőhöz: cachefly.cachefly.net[158.58.172.129]:80… kapcsolódva.
HTTP kérés elküldve, várakozás válaszra… 200 OK
Hossz: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Mentés ide: „/dev/null”

100%[==================================================================================================>] 104.857.600 87,1M/s  idő 1,1s    

2013-11-11 13:10:32 (87,1 MB/s) -- „/dev/null” mentve [104857600/104857600]
*The vps hosts:*


vpn server
private svn/git repositories
dns server
static content served with nginx
*Support:*

I had 5 tickets with them so far 4 about my questions about various stuff and 1 request to enable ovz fuse module which was resolved soon.

*Experience:*

They are a nice host, they deserve the reputation they have. 

*Uptime:*
13:19:04 up 170 days,  8:58,  6 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

^just noticed now..

*Conclusion: *
If you need someone from EU and want a vps not in NL for a change then you should most definitely stick with prometeus .

__

_tests are taken from one of wlanboys previous reviews  sorry about language i didnt notice it until it was done and im too lazy to set LANG twice just to run tests.._


----------



## Erawan (Nov 11, 2013)

Are you at PM27? I'm having uptime 166 days for the same VZ3, but that's because I reboot it


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 11, 2013)

Hy,

Nope im on pm17.

Same as u I was the one who initiated the last reboot .


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 11, 2013)

Prometeus is totally nice provider. But my isp routing to their network is so bad that's why i'm not using them. :wacko:


----------



## cfg.co.in (Nov 12, 2013)

They have recently started their services in pune„ India.


----------



## Erawan (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, and right after that, my vps ddosed after my post at LET


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 12, 2013)

Erawan said:


> Yes, and right after that, my vps ddosed after my post at LET


Can you clarify this?  DId someone DDoS your Prometeus VPS?


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 12, 2013)

[off]

@Erawan: I dont get the context of ur server getting ddosed and a review on prometeus service..

[/off]


----------



## Erawan (Nov 14, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Can you clarify this?  DId someone DDoS your Prometeus VPS?


Yes, Uncle Sal shutdown my vps because it's DDOSed. And I saw the bandwidth usage is already 50GB after I post my review at LET.



fixidixi said:


> [off]
> 
> @Erawan: I dont get the context of ur server getting ddosed and a review on prometeus service..
> 
> [/off]


I make a mistake for not removing my IP at the Prometeus review in LET. That's why someone managed to DDOs it


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 14, 2013)

Hm.  Well that's not very nice then.  That definitely isn't good.  

I wish the best for ya.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 14, 2013)

Well that also happened to me with my ny buyvm vps .

That just shows u what kind of ppl read L*T


----------



## Erawan (Nov 14, 2013)

fixidixi said:


> Well that also happened to me with my ny buyvm vps .
> 
> That just shows u what kind of ppl read L*T


Oh you too? Have you tried to use the ddos filtered ip from BuyVM? They're good to handle ddos


----------



## peterw (Nov 14, 2013)

Same with the leb irc channel. Don't post any url because they like to ddos it.


----------



## drmike (Nov 14, 2013)

Where do I find the promo for VZ3 @  €18.00/y ?


----------



## Erawan (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe for old customer, since the VZ3 in this thread


Purchased: 2012/08/09
I don't know if the latest promo code for the 16years would work


----------



## drmike (Nov 14, 2013)

Erawan said:


> Maybe for old customer, since the VZ3 in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the link for the $16/year promo?   I seemed to have missed it too. 

As for the DDoS'ing.  LET seems to be the place to go and post if you want your protection and/or service tested.  'Nuff said.


----------



## earl (Nov 14, 2013)

Erawan said:


> Yes, Uncle Sal shutdown my vps because it's DDOSed. And I saw the bandwidth usage is already 50GB after I post my review at LET.
> 
> I make a mistake for not removing my IP at the Prometeus review in LET. That's why someone managed to DDOs it


Why would they DDos you? did you piss someone off?


----------



## Erawan (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, if someone saw an IP, someone might interested to "test" the network. I don't know if someone mad at me from that post, but, maybe someone just love me


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 15, 2013)

cfg.co.in said:


> They have recently started their services in pune„ India.


Well my ISP routing to India also bad, through US and EU. -_-


----------



## Erawan (Nov 15, 2013)

A few days ago, my ISP routing to India went crazy, it took 400ms from Indonesia to India. While from Indonesia to LA took 300ms.

After hard resetting my modem, change the gateway, it went about 90ms from Indonesia to India, and 224ms from from Indonesia to LA


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 16, 2013)

Last time throught US > 400ms.



> C:\Users\budi>tracert 194.71.224.14
> 
> Tracing route to 194.71.224.14 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> ...


Now the routing change through HK about 150ms - 200ms, but still if using vpn via OAH about 100ms.


----------



## notFound (Nov 16, 2013)

drmike said:


> Where is the link for the $16/year promo?   I seemed to have missed it too.


There was none as far as I'm aware, the 16YEARS16 promo was due to Prometeus's 16th birthday, it might happen sometime but not now at least. ;-)

That promo didn't apply to any of the VZ*'s, at the moment they're out of stock and will be for a while while the focus is on iwStack which takes most of the investment, but focus will be restored on expanding the ordinary products after that. If there's some super good reason why you need it I'm sure if it's ticketed some space could be found eventually.


----------



## prometeus (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the review, I really appreciated it 

All the servers we bought lately went to iwStack (20 dual E5 with 128GB RAM, dual FC HBA, etc). More servers should arrive next month.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 17, 2013)

Well I saw there are reviews for almost every well-known leb provider and there isnt any for the one ive got my first vps from .


----------



## fahad (Dec 21, 2013)

What is the difference between KVM7 and BIZKS7 from prometeus ???


----------



## notFound (Dec 21, 2013)

There are a few differences, the business plan has SSD disk space rather than SAS, the bandwidth and RAM is slightly more and the business plans have low density nodes and are only filled to 50% capacity for peaks. Gameservers and a few other things are not allowed (check the ToS) so you won't have that sort of neighbour on your server. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## fixidixi (Dec 23, 2013)

im a customer but i havent known about this yet


----------



## maounique (Dec 23, 2013)

fixidixi said:


> im a customer but i havent known about this yet


We have a lot of products, but we do send newsletters each month with the news, maybe need to add some of the older news as well


----------



## fixidixi (Mar 18, 2014)

Just a heads up on uptime:

It's coming:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzqXggZU3eE

http://i.imgur.com/6rexMgk.jpg


----------



## fixidixi (Mar 21, 2014)

I think its pretty awesome for a vps without any specal treat


----------



## fixidixi (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn i was looking for 400, but ive got to reboot because of the #openssl-winning bug..

so its only:


----------



## fixidixi (Jun 11, 2014)

Well it's steady:

57 days since the reboot


----------



## fixidixi (Dec 7, 2014)

Just tought providing you with the current situation:

To be honest prometeus is a boring provider. In the very best possible way:

There werent any uptimes, slowdowns whatever: I have this vps up and running all the time. However I've rebooted it multiple time since my last post so its only 114 days..

It serves as my main vpn,ssh,irc,dns [whatever] because its rock solid.

So in this occasion boring means: there is nothing to talk about: it just works.. ..all the time .


----------



## pcan (Dec 7, 2014)

My Prometeus BIZ XEN 256Mb VPS:

[email protected]:~# uptime

20:26:34 up 573 days, 23:55,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

Prometeus services are premium grade.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 7, 2014)

My Prometeus Xen VPS in Pune, India over the past 5 months...network stability leaves a little to be desired....







...and there have been a few unexplained node reboots...


----------



## Amitz (Feb 16, 2015)

Could someone please ban this clown?


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

Mal Servico said:


> SCAM SCAM SCAM - Prometeus.net / IperWeb.com / OverZold.com / IwStack.com / LowEndTalk.com / LowEndTalk.com / WebHostingTalk.com / Reviews.Myhken.com / CritiHost.com - SCAM SCAM SCAM


Alright, I am not wholesale discounting anything here.  But your post was cross posted to WebhostingTalk and other sites. Seems suspect.

If you are going to post this here, you are going to back it up with tickets and proof or we won't tolerate it.  Too easy to claim the sky is green and yell it with no regard for facts.  Send documents to @MannDude.

This Misterhost.net part - are you claiming they emailed you a spam offer with email you only used with Prometeus?  This is the second time in a week that brand has come across my screen about things.  Glad to get my shovel and go digging.

Let's start with that and see where this goes.  Your writeup leaves a lot to be desired, so critical of it.


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 16, 2015)

shitthrower monkey reproted to admins..

I understand if someone is not pleased with a host / service but if they really want to do some "good" to others to convice them to avoid it. with reason.

ranting like this is just crazy.. one-post crappers like this should be banned ©soon.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 16, 2015)

Post Removed until @Mal Servico can provide proof with screenshots from their support area and other information (Invoices, etc.).  

If no response is received in one week (7 days) your account will be banned.

You can contact us here: https://vpsboard.com/forum/39-helpdesk-contact-staff/

If you do not wish to submit any proof publicly, then you're more than welcome to submit it through our helpdesk.  

*Do not PM me directly.  Use the helpdesk.*


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Alright, I am not wholesale discounting anything here.  But your post was cross posted to WebhostingTalk and other sites. Seems suspect.


If this is the same poster as deca101 on WHT then he has promised to cross post his complaints to 4000 sites. 

Sal already addressed the issue on Saturday...

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9371848&postcount=3


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 16, 2015)

@DomainBop:

I think this post a was a bit more informative and a littlebit less fun  :

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9371888&postcount=14


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> If this is the same poster as deca101 on WHT then he has promised to cross post his complaints to 4000 sites.
> 
> Sal already addressed the issue on Saturday...
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9371848&postcount=3


Having beaten my head long and hard with the other complaint thread today.... I can say there might be some basis behind this customers gripe session.

However blackmailing hosts, threatening to ruin them, encouraging non buying due to your experience, all are flawed.   Some are downright illegal.

I was good with the rambling until the OP on this one went involving the the NAZI's.  Tricky saying when to pull a thread, but what Sal posted on WHT involving this guy (assumed to be) was ugly.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

fixidixi said:


> @DomainBop:
> 
> I think this post a was a bit more informative and a littlebit less fun  :
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9371888&postcount=14


Bahahaha he called Sal a bitch! Hahahaha!  Poor Sal.

New rules around here, no reviews until you have [ X ] post threshold.


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 17, 2015)

As of now the main prometeus site is unavailable  as well as my vps. i guess there might some sort of network issue..

Just saw:



> Everything is down, we are investigating, looks like network issue.


by Maounique @ http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/917898/#Comment_917898


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 17, 2015)

Site recovered 4 minutes ago:

*Statuscake:
Total Downtime: 01:22:05*

UptimeRobot:

[..] back UP (HTTP 200 - OK) (It was down for 1 hour, 19 minutes and 35 seconds).


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 17, 2015)

fixidixi said:


> Site recovered 4 minutes ago:
> 
> *Statuscake:*
> 
> ...


Power failure.  About 1/2 of their stuff is still down (including the MYSQL offload server and most of IWStack).  I'm assuming the power failure was limited to their DC CDLan because SeFlow's DCs are in the same campus and didn't experience any problems.


----------



## fixidixi (Apr 7, 2015)

since then ive finally reinstalled wheezy. havent seen problems since: 14:27:06 up 39 days


----------

